# Pittsburgh/Mon Valley style sauce



## yinzer (Jun 17, 2017)

I know there are many, many different styles of sauce, but is anyone here familiar with the Pittsburgh or Mon Valley style sauce?  We had a little rib joint many years ago that made Jungle Sauce that was different from anything I ever tried.  It is especially suited for smoked chicken.  Just about everyone around here that smokes ribs or chicken has their own version.  I make my own, but was wondering if anyone else on here was familiar with it.


----------

